# I'm a social worker?



## RedAirplane (Jun 15, 2015)

I hadn't heard this one before... I had a patient who denied drug use, but given the event and her behavior, I suspected otherwise. She came up with a great reason why I shouldn't arrest her, besides the obvious fact that I'm not a cop.

Pt: I'm a social worker.

Me: Okay...???

Pt: You can't arrest me.

Me: I'm not arresting you.

Pt: Oh, that's good, because I'm a social worker.

Me: I don't understand.

Pt: I'm a social worker. I feed the starving kids.

Me: Okay... That's good, I'm also a volunteer. We're not that different. Can I take your BP?

Pt: I'm a social worker. If you arrest me, the poor kids will starve!

Me: They'll live for now, but you can't stand up without collapsing, so you have to sit here for a bit. And I promise I'm not arresting you...

Pt: I'm a social worker!!!!


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Jun 16, 2015)

Similar thing happened to me yesterday in the ED. Replace social worker with American, and BP with IV, and  that's it. Belligerent drunk at 7 AM.


----------



## RedAirplane (Jun 17, 2015)

Grimes said:


> Similar thing happened to me yesterday in the ED. Replace social worker with American, and BP with IV, and  that's it. Belligerent drunk at 7 AM.



If an American gets arrested... the poor kids will starve?


----------



## ERDoc (Jun 17, 2015)

It never ceases to amaze me how many constitutional scholars need to be restrained in the ER.


----------



## LiveForTheTones (Jun 21, 2015)

Not gonna lie, this made me snicker. And nearly choke on my coffee.
Thanks for the giggle.


----------

